# Flip Flops to add rhinestones to. Where to buy.



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a request from one of my customers to add some bling to the straps of some flip flops. All I keep finding is the blanks with the plastic straps. Obviously that won't work. I need the kind with the cloth straps that are flat on the sides so that I can apply stones to them in a press. Anyone know where to get them wholesale?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I am too impatient to look through all of these but have you seen this site? Wholesale Womens Flip Flops - Wholesale Flip Flops For Women - DollarDays


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Very tough to find...I've been very successful with the ones I've made... you definitely need a web or cloth upper strap. I've spent several hours searching the internet, but haven't found what I need as of yet...can you please post if you come across anything??

Donna


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Sure will Donna! I don't know why these are so hard to find. I go to my kids football games and someone knows where they are because I see some of the moms wearing them that have been customized.


----------

